# Surf fishing setup... Newbie



## Gatorguz87 (May 8, 2013)

I'm new to saltwater fishing, and have been mostly fishing on NAS. I picked up a 12ft tsunami tuff tip surf rod, and a penn sargus sg6000 with 40# power pro braided. Is this a decent setup? Any advice on my setup or surf fishing in general would be awesome! Thanks.


----------



## seejay (May 10, 2009)

Welcome gator. I'd start with either a Carolina rig or a single drop line using live or fresh dead shrimp for the surf. # 1 or 2 circle hooks are a great start as well as some gotcha or spoons if you don't want to soak bait. Lots of information from a lot of experienced people, I'm not one of them....yet. Pyramid sinkers are your friend and get various sizes 1-4 oz depending on the surf. I've never used more than 2 but that's just me. Lots of information on youtube regarding the various rigs. You'll find that this "rabbit hole" gets larger and more addicting the more you learn. Start with one set up and you'll soon find you need 3 more. Good luck and tight lines.
cj


----------



## Gatorguz87 (May 8, 2013)

Thank you for the info. I've been using pyramid weights with double drop lines and live shrimp. Some people have told me my line weight was too much for surf and also too dark... One of the reasons I asked about my set up. I've been catching sheepshead and pompano on base so far and yes I'm already getting addicted!


----------

